# Please help- potty training round 2



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello! I have a two year old cockapoo and he is STILL going potty in the house. Our largest problem is #1. And I wish I could say they were accidents. Sometimes he just raises his leg and just goes! 

At first, I thought it was just at my place because the smell is probably not 100% gone, but he did it at my friend's house the other day too 

When he goes outside, he only goes a little at a time- maybe so I will take him on a longer walk?

Is it possible to potty train at 2 years old? Do I need to go back to the crate?

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is he nutered, is it only him cocking his leg on things or is he peeing in the middle of the room. 


my guess is he is marking the house or any house he goes to. nutering could stop this if he isnt already done, other than that im not sure as its only ever girls i have had.


----------



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Kendal. He has been nuetered. He goes in the middle of the room also. He is doing it on purpose I think. 

Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is he doing it when your in or when your out. 

is he drinking more than normal or peeing more than normal. 

how long is he left on his own for, how long is he walked for. 

has anything changed in the house, or is this something he has always done and you just cant find a way to stop it.


----------



## chris04 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello..Sorry to hear that your cockapoo is giving you problems...you know maybe you should "crate-train"..again..like take a whole day to deal with this issue..keep him in for awhile and then when you let him out ..put leash on and take outside to go potty..if he goes praise like crazy..and if he doesn't take back to crate and try again in about an hour again...i say verbally tell him when you take him out to go "pee"..and if he doesn't ..tell him.."ok back to your crate I'll take you back out in a little while"...don't let him break you...cockapoo's are very smart...sometimes too smart..Lol..hope this works for you


----------

